# Mixing Finger Types for initial AP Process?



## Anonymous (Aug 1, 2009)

Any opinions on mixing various types of fingers when performing the AP Process?

RAM Fingers - SDRAM, RAMBUS, DDR, DDR2
Interface Card Fingers - ISA, PCI, AGP, PCIe
Slot 1 Processor Fingers

All in the same batch?

Eric
Wisconsin


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 1, 2009)

Eric,
I don't think it would matter mixing finger types, unless you
want to know the results from each type. I just bunch them
all together.
Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Jim,

1 Hour in: I seem to be getting more foils disolving that separating from the copper. Solution is very green so i know there is copper in there. It is also a little wierd that my gloves seem to be picking up the Yellow / Green Color from handling the bucket during aggitation...

Eric


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 1, 2009)

too strong hydrogen peroxide? too much of it? sometimes when plating is too thin - weared out it might end up dissolved.


----------



## qst42know (Aug 1, 2009)

ericjm1320 said:


> Thanks Jim,
> 
> 1 Hour in: I seem to be getting more foils disolving that separating from the copper. Solution is very green so i know there is copper in there. It is also a little wierd that my gloves seem to be picking up the Yellow / Green Color from handling the bucket during aggitation...
> 
> Eric




Be careful, not all glove types will resist all chemicals. The different types of glove materials can be looked up online for acid resistance. It would be better to use the gloves for incidental contact and agitate with a glass rod instead.

(Spelling edit)


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 1, 2009)

2 parts 31.45 MA (Lowes) to 1 part 3% HP (Walgreens) just like in the AP Video, gloves are "Finish Factor" brand (Lowes) and described as "Checmical Resistant" 
7:15 PM foils now coming off with spray bottle...

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 1, 2009)

I still remember my first batches of fingers in AP. 
Thank God for Steve's videos and my copious notes. :lol: 

RELAX!!!! Just take it a step at a time and enjoy the learning process. 8)


----------



## joonasna (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi all folks, been away for a while, my first reverse plating is done- pictures will be added later when AP is done.
Due to some replies Ive read, is this possible if you add too much HCl the gold will dissolve ??
And how can I get it back from solution if it happens?
I live other on continent and dont have all the chemicals in stores like you use Clorox and all you buy from wallmart. 
Im like housemom who is looking everytime right chemicals in stores :lol: 
Thats why I gave up and ordered 30% HCl acid. It went something 12.-$ all 3 acids thats needed for reverse plating and AP. 
Thanks and regards
J


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 3, 2009)

joonasna said:


> is this possible if you add too much HCl the gold


not Hcl but peroxide /H2O2/


joonasna said:


> in stores like you use Clorox and all you buy from wallmart.


use any bleach with chlorine


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 3, 2009)

The active ingredient (source of chlorine) in liquid Clorox is sodium hypochlorite. This is the ingredient that will be listed on the label. Some brands will also list the percentage - usually from 5% to 6.25%, if I remember right.


----------



## joonasna (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi,
yes sorry my mistake. Is it possible if I add to much peroxide the gold will go into solution ?
How do I get it from solution ? Add some HCl and just wait for a while until its saturated with copper?
My batch is from green PCB-s like mobile phones have, I have them to make test run, the PCBs are clean without components.
My solution is pretty green allready, just scared that I have put too much peroxide to solution and gold is in the solution. 
I managed to get only 30% peroxide. 
Thanks and regards
J


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah - your peroxide is way too strong but dont worry as if gold dissolved into solution you can get it out later. with SMB.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 4, 2009)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=2260&hilit=CUPRIC+CHLORIDE+salts#p19577#p19577


----------

